# --The Random Paint Post--



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Post up anything other than cars and bikes that got lucky enough to get some paint spraid on it, flaked out ,pinnstriped or Kandied ......


wood carved african mask...









old b/w TV, only showed fuzzz ,so put that fuzz to use...


















The good ole Bong....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Another wood african mask, these make for way kool peices to display color and paint...I use them to show color insteed of those lil plastic car things ...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Globe i did for Dallas Rollerz...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Airbrush out some pumpkins once a year...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

I seen ppl on here paint all kinds of stuff , blenders,dog crates, ect .....post em up..... :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

great topic..
lets see what i have in my photo bucket

im doing a leg brace for my handi-capped friend.. post pics when done.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

air cleaner :dunno:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Good stuff, Dig the mail box's from Sic , mail boxs and toliet seats sell almost as quick as you can spray them.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

a few seats..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Tattoo chair...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

ToolBox to match this guys Merc i painted...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Did a few of these Pegasus for the Dallas Soars program , which was just a copy of Chicagos Cows, I painted them but i had to follow the designers drawings...
















This one was for childrens medical city Dallas and was supose to resemble lines of a paint by number..








Me and the lady who designed and most important ...paid me to paint these....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

MailBox


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 29 2007, 11:26 AM~9558382
> *Tattoo chair...
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

MIKE mf ADAIR


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Good custom work comming from Eastfeild , Dig the stripes, guy does some real clean lines.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Dec 30 2007, 08:23 PM~9568647
> *MIKE mf ADAIR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

ShotGun.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

LimeTime Lid.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

NOS


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

pile of random stuff that is in the waits to get some paint, whenever i am sprayin some kool color i just grab something and put it in the corner of the booth and spray it as well, you usually throw away more leftover paint then it takes to do something..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome topic! My Golden throne I flaked and kandied.








and my mailbox I made and painted.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

MY GARBAGE CAN :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

FILING CABNET& DISPLAY RACK,JUST STARTED ON THE DOOR


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 2 2008, 09:02 AM~9586602
> *ShotGun.....
> 
> 
> ...


Now that shit is badass! I would love to see it fully assembled...I'm just not sure how the barrel would hold up after 500 slugs! :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 2 2008, 04:20 PM~9589567
> *Now that shit is badass! I would love to see it fully assembled...I'm just not sure how the barrel would hold up after 500 slugs!  :biggrin:
> *


I have no idea, i painted that gun for a highschool kid who shot in compitions , i dont know how much it got used, talked to his dad about 2 years after and he said it still looks great, do wish to have a pic of it alltogether, the one barrel with airbrushed riviots going down it looked real kool...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this a real coool topic and shit look s dope!


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

That globe is awesome, thanks for the idea!! The 123 mailbox is deadly too.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

The chrome lettering on mi familias garbage & display looks super good too. Lots of good inspiration in this topic!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Hot laptop









MMFA































































JBSCustoms


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

MMFA


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 2 2008, 09:15 AM~9586668
> *NOS
> 
> 
> ...


nice flames


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

awesome projects, lots of creativity


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Painted the shiftknob off my wagon..


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

trying to get pics of the doors(home, commercial) we did, and some cabinets we did copied the alsa cabinets.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Stop sign , need to finish up lettering and reclear..


----------



## specrider02 (Aug 14, 2007)

wow this stuff really cool
keep up the good work :0


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Tribal Striped Skull..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a 8 foot tall display i found on the side of the road, not sure what it was but am in the process of makeing it a Shirt rack for my showroom ,or to take to carshows and put in booth , or probally just paint it and do nothing with it.anyhow ,going to be kool when done, about 1/2 done here......





































most of it is black and did not show up in pics, will get somemore when done..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i can tell you like those crazy ass line designs..
i love that style.. cause each side is different and you cn make it flow real well...


love that shit.. you get down like james brown


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

awesome work homie.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2008, 12:31 AM~9737614
> *i can tell you like those crazy ass line designs..
> i love that style.. cause each side is different and you cn make it flow real well...
> love that shit.. you get down like james brown
> *


Thx , I get those style patterns requested alott, makes a nice background on anything..








i think i get a kick outta them most when its just the blue line, before the paint...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 20 2008, 02:59 AM~9738062
> *Thx , I get those style patterns requested alott, makes a nice background on anything..
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i always use the green tape..
its crazy looking when its just taped.. wish i could clear it just like that..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

ohh yea ,laying some fine line never gets old.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 28 2007, 04:21 PM~9551793
> *Post up anything other than cars and bikes that got lucky enough to get some paint spraid on it, flaked out ,pinnstriped or  Kandied ......
> wood carved african mask...
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

GOT SOME CREATIVE PEOPLE HERE NICE WORK


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Something different.
A cherry wood cabinet I built with urathane clear on the top


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ALL REALLY COOL SHIT. ESPECIALLY THOSE CRAZY ASS LINES.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

old fiberglass 50s pinups, these are great for paint..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Peice of plexi


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 8 2008, 05:26 AM~9637828
> *Stop sign , need to finish up lettering and reclear..
> 
> 
> ...


How much time did it take to tape those patterns?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2008, 10:09 AM~9738781
> *yea.. i always use the green tape..
> its crazy looking when its just taped.. wish i could clear it just like that..
> *


when are you gonna do a stop sign


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool topic i love seeing things painted other than cars :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

THE LEGENDARY ROB VANDERSLICES SHOP SIGN!!! ALL CANDIES, PATTERNS, LETTERING AND GRAPHICS, LAYED BY HAND....THIS SHIT IS OLD THOUGH...ITHINK HE SAID HE DID IT IN 99-2000


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

koo ass spray jobs


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

fuckin awesoem topic, great paint,great pics.

keep this topic alive


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

sick topic , dont have much , this what i got 
chair i use to paint








hard hat








deck


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work dreegz


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

thx crenshaw


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice work


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

here is a guitar my homie did for my bro. what do you guys think?


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

any one have any pics of mailboxes done?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Jun 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10809259
> *here is a guitar my homie did for my bro. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


groovy :cheesy:


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

luv this topic


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

my laptop.... just bored i guess....


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 24 2009, 07:34 AM~13372171
> *my laptop.... just bored i guess....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13374656
> *looks good.
> *


thanks bro..


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13381273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is just sick !!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13381273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q3kwkki0bMk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q3kwkki0bMk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

These are some giant fish lures that are for the Texas Wildlife Conservation. They subed out a bunch of them to diff. custom painters , these are a few I did.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

They had these wood boxes made for them with glass tops.


----------



## skinnyboy517 (Jul 17, 2008)

Defintily glad to see some more recent stuff mad one awesome job as always


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 17 2009, 04:03 PM~14794306
> *They had these wood boxes made for them with glass tops.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow these are sweet!! Looks like alot of time spent in the details. Did you get paid for these?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

those are bad ass MAD ONE :0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

alittle bit of my work



:0 









:cheesy: 


















this was the stroller I built when my daughter was born  































parts to a custom ATC70


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 cool topic


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

school project


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 19 2009, 08:35 PM~14822604
> *school project
> 
> 
> ...


thats so fuckin sick.. im a have to jock that at try to add a twist to it.. gave me some ideals for my car


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2009, 10:53 PM~14822839
> *thats so fuckin sick.. im a have to jock that at try to add a twist to it.. gave me some ideals for my car
> *



Go for it homie but I think I should be asking you for ideas bro ur work is CRAZY SIC!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 20 2009, 04:24 PM~14831062
> *Go for it homie but I think I should be asking you for ideas bro ur work is CRAZY SIC!!!
> *


we can learn off each other.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 













(no ****)


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2009, 07:11 PM~14831618
> *we can learn off each other.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> (no ****)
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

working on getting the pin-striping down...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how old are you bro


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 PM~14833084
> *how old are you bro
> *



BIG 20


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pix


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 11:58 AM~14854672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2009, 12:33 PM~14848213
> *nice pix
> *


whats good jerry how u doing on my car


----------



## skinnyboy517 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 11:58 AM~14854672
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Hell yeah that is badass!!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

The blue devil version to match the red devil box












































pulled out the old school metalflake brand on this one.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

box and chair 








top of box


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

wood mask


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

clock base


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:worship: very nice mad_one


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

SICK STUFF


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GAN65TER SS_@Aug 24 2009, 01:06 PM~14864637
> *SICK STUFF
> *


x2 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

has anyone ever use kandy paint on walls for ur house or shop :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 12:58 PM~14854672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see u been busy,now post pics of my bike :angry:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

tham juice ,ur bike isnt ready yet,how long have u had the bike at the painter a year? lets go get it theres a lot of painters that would love to p[aint that bad mofo.:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14858502
> *The blue devil version to match the red devil box
> 
> 
> ...


pics of cars u painted


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

some cool shit up in here


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14858502
> *The blue devil version to match the red devil box
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP JERRY THIS IS JOE BRO U NEED TO CALL ME OR SOMETHING..... WHATS UP WITH MY CADDY IS BEEN 7 MONTHS .... U NEED TO CALL ME ASAP.....


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 28 2007, 02:24 PM~9551826
> *Another wood african mask, these make for way kool peices to display color and paint...I use them to show color insteed of those lil plastic car things ...
> 
> 
> ...


what color's did you use I like that.


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 11:58 AM~14854672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats da deal with my caddy jerry


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RFFR+Aug 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14928008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm lovin everything in this thread! Here is some of my stuff!










I made this to hold a roll of 36 inch paper at the end of my folding table. Its part of my outdoor paint setup when the weather is nice. I keep the hole roll on the table so I can just pull a new sheet out and keep my area nice and clean! 




























































This guitar was already candy red, I just added graphics to it.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry for the crink you probably have in your neck :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My school project :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 23 2009, 09:46 PM~14858977
> *wood mask
> 
> 
> ...


This one is sick, must take some work to get wood to look like that. Do you sell these?


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Sep 23 2009, 07:51 PM~15168922
> *This one is sick, must take some work to get wood to look like that. Do you sell these?
> *


THX,MOST ARE FOR TATTOO SHOPS , PPL HAVE ME PAINT THEM, JUST TAKES TIME TO BUILD UP A NICE PAINTABLE SURFACE.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

MAD ONE = SICK SHIT  :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15874102
> *THX,MOST ARE FOR TATTOO SHOPS , PPL HAVE ME PAINT THEM, JUST TAKES TIME TO BUILD UP A NICE PAINTABLE SURFACE.
> *


Kool buddy.......


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

good thread  a lot of talented painters on here.. anyone need an apprentice :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 7 2009, 12:28 AM~15895984
> *good thread  a lot of talented painters on here.. anyone need an apprentice :0
> *


X2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres my welding helmet tried a lil pattern on da side


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 7 2009, 01:28 AM~15895984
> *good thread  a lot of talented painters on here.. anyone need an apprentice :0
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## bellicose (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a couple things i've done lately.
The full size mannequin was done for a strip club i work at as doorman.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bellicose_@Jan 9 2010, 10:28 PM~16241048
> *Just a couple things i've done lately.
> The full size mannequin was done for a strip club i work at as doorman.
> 
> ...




Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> The blue devil version to match the red devil box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > The blue devil version to match the red devil box
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 10:50 PM~16241770
> *I know him! I know Him!
> *


WAS HE IN YOUR CLASS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 11:50 PM~16241770
> *I know him! I know Him!
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 9 2010, 11:52 PM~16241787
> *WAS HE IN YOUR CLASS
> *



No he was the Teacher OF my Custom Paint Class I took at Eastfield over the Summer 09' He is a Fuckin' Awesome Artist! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 11:55 PM~16241815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do want a Cookie Please! That would be Fucking Great right now lol! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 11:59 PM~16241844
> *Yes I do want a Cookie Please! That would be Fucking Great right now lol!  :biggrin:
> *


shit i just had some pancakes wit a cold ass cup of milk  feel bad for my vieja later cause milk makes me a lil gassy :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16241855
> *shit i just had some pancakes wit a cold ass cup of milk    feel bad for my vieja later cause milk makes me a lil gassy  :happysad:
> *




Eww I feel Sorry for her too!  Fuck! lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:06 AM~16241899
> *Eww I feel Sorry for her too!    Fuck! lol
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: im hoping i can finnaly giver her that dutch oven ive been promising her for the last yr :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16241967
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  im hoping i can finnaly giver her that dutch oven ive been promising her for the last yr  :biggrin:
> *



EEEEWWWWW you Fucking Nasty lmao! :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:19 AM~16241987
> *EEEEWWWWW you Fucking Nasty lmao! :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


i know. :biggrin: sometimes i ask her wtf where you thinking when you decided to holla at me. i tell her she has bad tast and low expectations.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:23 AM~16242014
> *i know.  :biggrin:  sometimes i ask her wtf where you thinking when you decided to holla at me.  i tell her she has bad tast and low expectations.
> *



She Probably didn't know you did that when she Fell for ya lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:27 AM~16242045
> *She Probably didn't know you did that when she Fell for ya lol!
> *


yes she did. i work for her dad at a napa and ive been there 9 yrs. so i would be all nasty when she was around so she could stop looking at me.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16242076
> *yes she did. i work for her dad at a napa and ive been there 9 yrs. so i would be all nasty when she was around so she could stop looking at me.
> *



Lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:35 AM~16242098
> *Lmao!  :biggrin:
> *


she must like my scent :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:37 AM~16242114
> *she must like my scent  :biggrin:
> *




Yeah the Musky Skunky smell! I would've been like get away from me you Fucking Smelly Ass Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:39 AM~16242127
> *Yeah the Musky Skunky smell! I would've been like get away from me you Fucking Smelly Ass Lmao!  :roflmao:
> *


awwww :tears: :tears: y you gotta say it like that!! i was tryin to defend my self from her stares!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:44 AM~16242152
> *awwww  :tears:  :tears:  y you gotta say it like that!! i was tryin to defend my self from her stares!
> *



Lol Why? You didn't want her to like you?


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 11:44 PM~16242152
> *awwww  :tears:  :tears:  y you gotta say it like that!! i was tryin to defend my self from her stares!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: YOU GUYS ARE CRACKIN ME UP


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:47 AM~16242171
> *Lol Why? You didn't want her to like you?
> *


not really shes 8yrs younger than me. ive known her since she was 11. plus my bosses at work one is her dad and the other one is her uncle i didnt want any drama. but im glad she choose me though shes agreat girl.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16242185
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  YOU GUYS ARE CRACKIN ME UP
> *


its some funny shit but its true. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16242189
> *not really shes 8yrs younger than me. ive known her since she was 11. plus my bosses at work one is her dad and the other one is her uncle i didnt want any drama. but im glad she choose me though shes agreat girl.
> *



Aww see, well that's good Smelliness n all lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 12:53 AM~16242211
> *Aww see, well that's good Smelliness n all lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :biggrin: well im out homegurl need to catch some sleep plus shes naggin about going to bed. keep up da good work wit your paint jobs. keep us up to date wit your work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:58 AM~16242246
> *i know huh  :biggrin:  well im out homegurl need to catch some sleep plus shes naggin about going to bed.  keep up da good work wit your paint jobs. keep us up to date wit your work
> *



Thanks I will, You too! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16242185
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  YOU GUYS ARE CRACKIN ME UP
> *



Lmao!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 21 2008, 06:49 PM~9998366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work ...BOB GOMES :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 1 2010, 10:58 PM~17362764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Love that! Teeth n all lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, it was a weird mask to start with ,but paint laid out nice on him, and sporting some caddy diamond white teeth.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Flaked flamed out kandied seat....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 2 2010, 10:23 PM~17369514
> *Flaked flamed out kandied seat....
> 
> 
> ...


man i wouldnt want no one pinching a loaf on this seat :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 12:40 AM~17370523
> *man i wouldnt want no one pinching a loaf on this seat  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao!!!

Nice J! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

wall clock , still needs hands put back on.....


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

more fish lures getting ready to go on tour at Bass Pro shops...

Mike Desolds








Gary Queen at Other Side Customs








S garcia/ J Frannea


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

mad one, i am not a hater, but i hate you. lololol jp playing homie i love your work. very innovative and creative. thanks for all the motivation


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Top of a toolbox......


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Nice work Mad! Beautiful lettering!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

its paint and its random, we have the chuckie cheese account to fix the game pieces from stores all over the country. Kinda silly job but great corporate account to have.... 

this one was busted and cracked real bad, needed a lil glass work and redremel out the scales...


























after paint...


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Dec 28 2007, 03:26 PM~9551840
> *Globe i did for Dallas Rollerz...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

MAD_ONE YOU DO SOME SICK ASS WORK.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 2 2010, 04:58 PM~18472641
> *its paint and its random, we have the chuckie cheese account to fix the game pieces from stores all over the country. Kinda silly job but great corporate account to have....
> 
> this one was busted and cracked real bad, needed a lil glass work and redremel out the scales...
> ...


That's Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top with this shit :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i finished my body shop panel for the garage :cheesy: :biggrin:  

i think its not to bad for a first timer what u think!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 8 2010, 07:52 AM~17427433
> *more fish lures getting ready to go on tour at Bass Pro shops...
> 
> Mike Desolds
> ...


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Dec 17 2010, 01:04 PM~19352687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TV is dope! I thought I was the only one painting weird stuff.. :cheesy: WEEDS is an awesome show by the way..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Dec 17 2010, 03:04 PM~19352687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the shiiit right here awesome homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 17 2010, 01:24 PM~19352805
> *TV is dope! I thought I was the only one painting weird stuff.. :cheesy:  WEEDS is an awesome show by the way..
> *


Thanks, This tv was painted by Steven G over at 77, he has been an apprentice for paint from J (mad one) and that cat is always spraying random stuff here and there. Good guy to learn from.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

lure by Steven G and J Frannea


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Feb 3 2011, 02:34 PM~19778402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Those are Cute I Want One Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Kandy flaked out Iphone case......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Apr 13 2011, 04:25 PM~20331277
> *Kandy flaked out Iphone case......
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD PAINTED MY CELL PHONE CASE BUT IT GETS MESSED UP TO QUICK


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sharp boombox I painted candy apple red..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


>


Looks badass negrito


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its ok.. i fucked up..but its a phone case.. she will dropp it sooner or later.. lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

what i love about this bitch is that everything came out like a ghost patterns everything gets lost in da sun. fucking love this shit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need to redo my paddle for bean.. i didnt like it..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> i need to redo my paddle for bean.. i didnt like it..


i have a feeling that bitch gonna be purple :wow: . do it like u did that big body caddy wit da blacks and greys. make that shit look 3d!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> i have a feeling that bitch gonna be purple :wow: . do it like u did that big body caddy wit da blacks and greys. make that shit look 3d!!


good ideal.. still got the paint left over too..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> i have a feeling that bitch gonna be purple :wow: . do it like u did that big body caddy wit da blacks and greys. make that shit look 3d!!


last one was same colors of my car..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> last one was same colors of my car..


do it like that!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

couple coats of clear.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

knocked this out last night. still need to work on my tape work but this will do 
























































3 coats of clear


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


*I LIKE THIS COLOR COMBO... ESTA CHINGON *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I LIKE THIS COLOR COMBO... ESTA CHINGON *


thanks its western blue flake then i taped it and used lime green candy over the stripes then i candied da whole thing wit electric blue candy :h5:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> thanks its western blue flake then i taped it and used lime green candy over the stripes then i candied da whole thing wit electric blue candy :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i was so into what i was doing that i never took any pics of da tape or da tape process :banghead:

























3 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

did this paddle also since i was in da mood to paint but again no pics of taping.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Bustin shit out bro. Looks good.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

801Rider said:


> Bustin shit out bro. Looks good.


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

based and cleared it sunday night. 

















layed da tape and got it ready for da all flake patterns. used marigold, sand, sahara, aztec, and 18k gold 








































3 heavy coats of clear to bury da flake


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

finally got my paddle patterned. had to redo it twice since i wasnt happy at all wit da first result. mixed diffrent candies to come up wit da colors. as yaw can tell green is one of my favorite colors lol 











































All done 3 coats of clear next 

























3 coats of clear


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tv snack tables at home


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lil sal manzano inspiration


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

guitar ive been working on.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bump!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

A guitar I did for a buddy of mine


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Do the wood tables or padels have to be sealed with something or just scuff and paint?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

G][/IMG]


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------

